# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد انتخاب واحد دانشگاه ها مختلف

## Pedro88

سلام بچه یک سوال من که آزاد هستم ساعت ۲ انتخاب واحد داشتم ساعت ۲ و ۳ ثانیه تمام کد ها و کلاس ها پر شده بود میخواستم بدونم شما های ‌که دولتی یا آزاد و یا غیر انتفاعی میرین همینطور سریع کد های کلاس ها تون پر میشه ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام بچه یک سوال من که آزاد هستم ساعت ۲ انتخاب واحد داشتم ساعت ۲ و ۳ ثانیه تمام کد ها و کلاس ها پر شده بود میخواستم بدونم شما های ‌که دولتی یا آزاد و یا غیر انتفاعی میرین همینطور سریع کد های کلاس ها تون پر میشه ممنون میشم جواب بدید


اره
باید از قبل کدها رو آماده کنی سایت که باز شد رگباری بزنی با سرعت جت
الان میتونی بری دانشگاه از آموزش دانشکده ت بخای برات انتخاب واحد کنه و برات جا باز کنه البته با تایید مدیر گروه
میتونن برات انتخاب واحد کنن البته انتخابات محدود میشه

----------

